# Windows 10 hangs after login



## greendragon9 (Aug 13, 2015)

I just upgraded to Windows 10. It works for a couple of days. After an automatic update, now it does not display the desk top icons any more after log-in. It seems to be still running. I can move the mouse cursor around the screen. But that's all I can do. 
Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Try pressing CTRL-ALT-DEL then choose Task Manager. Then File > Run 'explorer.exe'.


----------



## greendragon9 (Aug 13, 2015)

Thanks for the quick response. 
Yes, I did try CTRL-ALT-DEL, but Windows does not respond to the command. One thing I notice is that when I move the cursor down to the task bar, I see the green circle as if windows is doing some thing. WHen the cursor is up on the desktop area, it shows the regular arrow.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Try Safe Mode, then do a System Restore to a previous point in time. To get to System Restore, click the Start button and type in "System Restore".


----------



## Birdistheword99 (Sep 19, 2015)

I believe I have the same problem, mine does exactly the same but I thought the cause of mine was the battery no longer working and only working on Ac power and me accidently pulling the cable out causing it to die.

How can you perform.a system restore if you don't havent made a reference point for an earlier version?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Windows makes Restore Points once in a while by itself. Also a restore point is made automaticaly before Windows Updates.


----------



## Birdistheword99 (Sep 19, 2015)

lunarlander said:


> Windows makes Restore Points once in a while by itself. Also a restore point is made automaticaly before Windows Updates.


Great suggestion, bit unfortunately didn't work. I tried it, but after I clicked on a restore point and it went through the process if restoring, I got this error message:

"System restore failed to extract the file (C:\$Extend\$RmMetadata\$Txf) from the restore point. 
An unspecified error occurred during system restore. (0x80070005) "

Any ideas?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Try another restore point, if there are any more.


----------

